# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour phan thiết-mũi né giá rẻ nhất 482.000, du lịch phan thiết hè giá rẻ 2012,

## tancuong_abctravel

Tour phan thiết giá rẻ, du lịch phan thiết, tour hè giá rẻ2012, tour giá rẻ mũi né, tour đi biển mũi né

Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)

Giá: 482.000 VNĐ

 CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

(Thời gian: 02 Ngày 01 Đêm; Phương tiện: ô tô)

Là vùng đất đầy cát, nắng và gió, Phan Thiết - Mũi Né được biết đến như một điểm du lịch thú vị với bức tranh thiên nhiên nhiều màu sắc biển xanh - cát đỏ - nắng vàng. Đến với Phan Thiết là để chinh phục Đồi Cát Mũi Né, hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên, thưởng thức những món ngon miền biển và tận hưởng những giờ phút nghỉ ngơi cuối tuần thú vị!

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT

05h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Phan Thiết.
07h00: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai). Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn
tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về
huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…

11h30: Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Đi Mũi Né Trên đường đi đoàn nghe giới thiệu về tháp Chàm Pôshanư – một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa độc đáo của người Chăm Pa; di tích Lầu Ông Hoàng – nơi ghi dấu mối tình lãng mạn giữa Hàn Mạc Tử và Mộng Cầm. Tham quan rừng dừa Hàm Tiến, bãi đá Ông địa.
12h00:Tới Mũi Né, nhận phòng. Tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đá bóng tình nhân, kéo co tình yêu; đua ghe ngo trên cạn, bước chân thần tốc, đi tìm nàng tiên cá…
18h00:Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển. Nghỉ đêm tại Phan Thiết.

NGÀY 02: ĐỒI CÁT BAY – SUỐI HỒNG

06h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Đồi Cát – Suối Hồng, một tác phẩm tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên, nơi khơi nguồn sáng tạo cho những tác phẩm nghệ thuật nổi tiếng.
11h00: Dùng cơm trưa, trả phòng.
12h30: Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường về ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản tại Phan Thiết.

18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 482.000 VNĐ

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
• Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
• Ăn uống:
• - Lưu trú: KS/Resort 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 - 4 khách/phòng)
• Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 3 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)
+ Bữa sang: 2 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tiu…có cafe, giải khát
• Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
• HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
• Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
• Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế
• Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:

• Thuế VAT
• Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp......................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

cùng bay lên nào?

----------

